# Howell, MI Sable ? stray A M,net. very sad #1845



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://co.livingston.mi.us/animalcontrol/strayDogViewer.asp]
Livingston County Animal Control
Email: [email protected]
418 S. Highlander Way 
Howell, MI 48843
517.546.2154 | 517.546.0232 Fax
**Posted on Cl**
Are you missing an adult, neutered male, GSD? There is a sable (not black and tan like they say) male sitting in the pound that was picked up in Conway township, off Pheasant Ridge and Owosso. He came in yesterday. Tage # 1845 

He was wearing a choke collar and a shock collar but no id. 

He has not been given a last day for adoption date which usually means that he will not be put up for adoption due to his age and will die on October 5th if his owners don't come for him. They won't give him a second chance in that place. 

If he is yours, get down there to get him or if you recognize him and know who he belongs to, let the owners know. He shouldn't die just because he's an older dog, which is a policy of Livingston County Animal Control. Older dogs are not adoptable according to the ACO there. 








Shelter has this posted:
Tag No: 1845 

Last date available for adoption: 

Sex: Neutered Male 

Age: Adult 

Breed: Shepherd 

Name: Stray 

Location: Conway twp off Pheasant Ridge/Owosso 
Description: Black and tan, choker & shock collar, no ID


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you kidding??? Not adoptable???


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

How do they know how old he is? Does he look old to you guys?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoping it was alright to have posted him,I was not sure if he was pb.I could have sent it to be looked at by the mods,but took the chance.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is PB GSD, he is just scared ! Can someone help him.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll bet they'll let a rescue take him.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Somebody get that shock collar off him - that's probably why he ran away in the first place (not everyone uses them responsibly!) Poor sad guy, he doesn't look old to me - just defeated. Any rescues around who could help him?

_____________________________________________--
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Monday-Friday 8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. 
Tuesdays 8:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. 
Policies-fees,rescues group application etc.
http://co.livingston.mi.us/animalcontrol/practices.htm
Dogs (over 4 months) $120.00 

it is our goal that every animal is spayed or neutered prior to being adopted. Our new prices reflect the cost of the surgery


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Howell, MI Sable ? stray A M,net. very sad #18*

The poor guy. He looks extremely sad. He breaks my heart! I hope someone can get him out of there and make those ears go up and put a smile on his face (probably for the first time in a long time--just a feeling...)


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Howell, MI Sable ? stray A M,net. very sad #18*

I called on him yesterday and they say he is old and has "issues" which is why he probably won't be available for adoption. He is available/euthanized october 5th at which time their vet will look at him again and determine whether or not he will be adoptable. That is when his 7 day stray hold period is up.

This ACO doesn't give breaks. If a dog is determined to be 3/4 of the way through it's life expectancy, they deem it unadoptable, which for a GSD they claim is any age after 8!!! They won't adopt him out to rescues either. It's one of their many awful policies.

I'm going to be out that way tomorrow and will stop by and see him. He doesn't look old to me.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Howell, MI Sable ? stray A M,net. very sad #18*

I just got an email from the shelter and they don't think he'll be going up for adoption.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Howell, MI Sable ? stray A M,net. very sad #18*

That poor boy! A shock collar with a metal choke collar is a big No-No! I
I wonder what his "issues" are...? Elliecd, please check on him and report back to us. This really irritates me!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Howell, MI Sable ? stray A M,net. very sad #18*

Unless it's an aggressive dog...why would they not let it go to rescue? No liability in letting someone take on an old dog (even with health issues) if they want...............


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Howell, MI Sable ? stray A M,net. very sad #18*

what's with the bandage on his hind foot?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueSomebody get that shock collar off him - that's probably why he ran away in the first place (not everyone uses them responsibly!) Poor sad guy, he doesn't look old to me - just defeated.


That's exactly what I was thinking.
He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll bet if he has "problems" its just because he has a lame-o owner who doesn't care if the dog goes missing and never spends time with him. 

Sorry, but he just looks so sad.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Was it ever found out for sure that he could not be rescued? Poor guy! I see not avail. until 10/5 so I assume that means they wont tell you until after the vet sees him?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok, just got back from the shelter.

This old dog showed up at somebody's house and wouldn't leave so animal control was called to pick him up.

As I approached his kennel he bared his teeth, growled and barked while wagging his tail. He showed this behaviour from the time he was brought in. I'm wondering if it is just the addred stress from being in there and maybe from being lost for a while. 

His teeth are yellow and well worn down, he is very thin and he has "goupy" eyes.

When he was picked up he had an old wound on his right rear leg that was bleeding so they wrapped it. 

They said he is food aggressive and are going to evaluate him to see if he is people aggressive. I asked that if after that evaulation they found him not suitable for adoption, would they consider releasing to a rescue and the answer was a definite NO! 

I don't think they are going to release him for adotion. After seeing his behaviour in his small indoor kennel, I think it would be easier for them to say he's not available for adoption. That's just my opinion from what I know about the facility.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you for going there on what had to of been a difficult trip.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So sad. It sounds like he's sick and in pain. That could explain his behavior.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you for checking on him, elliecd. Just another example of a beautiful animal ending up in the wrong hands, whether it be the idiot "owner" or the heartless GSD haters at AC. My prayers go out to this guy.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

It's not looking good for him. Apparantly he tried to bite a shelter worker. Unless his owners come for him I don't think he will be getting out.

He has to be scared, confused and totally stressed out from ending up in there. His "owners" have let him down and he will now pay the price with his life.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

This makes me sick. So sad.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just had to call and see what the outcome was for this poor dog.

He has started charging his kennel door and is showing a lot of aggression and apparantly when he was picked up by ac they had to live trap him. 

Nobody cared enough to come forward for him so he will be euthanized today.

A very sad ending.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Heartbroken for this boy - but there are worse things than death if you are unwanted and have no prospect of your life ever changing for the better. So sorry this world failed you boy - run free in the next. My Blue is at the Bridge and will show you the way.....

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridg


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: chancesmomThat poor boy! A shock collar with a metal choke collar is a big No-No!


Not that this is an issue with this dog but I don't like to let such myths exist without setting them straight. The ONLY reason that a metal choke collar is a "no no is that it can render the Ecollar ineffective. In very rare circumstances if the metal collar makes contact with both contact points of the Ecollar at the moment that the button is pressed, it can cause the electricity to flow through it, rather than thorugh the dog's skin. The dog will not feel anything and therefore the Ecollar will not have any training or correction effect. 

It can't magnify the stim level. It can't "spread the stim around the dog's neck" and it can't do anything but nullify the Ecollar so the dog feels nothing. Such a situation is very rare because a properly fitted Ecollar has the contact points sitting against the dog's skin while choke collar rides on top of the fur, but it is possible.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh god







I will light a candle for him. His face breaks my heart.


----------

